# US ban on oil based paints in 2011?



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Likely, the dealer was referring to the tightened standards for VOCs in general, see for example:

http://www.oldhousejournal.com/magazine/2006/feb/paint-regs.shtml


----------



## jce (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah , I work for a paint company & there is no ban yet planned. maybe in the future there will be something , but like they said probably referring the the new voc regulations.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I hear this every year. So far the manufacturers and end uses have complained enough to keep it from happening. Keep in mind also that the US government has no such regulation for their own use and often insists on some of the most volatile mixtures I've ever seen in a spec. 

There are acrylics out now that do a pretty good job bonding to old oil and oil/water hybrids are popping up as well. The real problem is exterior work. When you have expansion/contraction issues to deal with as well, the best acrylic can still cause issues over oil.


----------

